# Topsider fit advice please



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

How snug should Topsiders fit? I tried on a few sizes over the weekend 9.5 was too small, 10 was snug and 10.5 felt too loose. How much do they stretch once broken in? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd go 9.5. Snug now may be sloppy later.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Topsiders are supposed to fit? I thought they were just supposed to be tight enough as to not fall off your foot.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

They do stretch a bit, but sizing varies a bit with the different Sperry styles. 

If a pair of A/O's, and during a try-on and short pace they feel a little snug (but not painful!), then I would probably buy that size. Other more structured styles will deform less over time, and a better fit from the outset is important.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Mr. Mac said:


> Topsiders are supposed to fit? I thought they were just supposed to be tight enough as to not fall off your foot.


It's funny. I normally wear an 11, but wear an 11.5 in Topsiders. It seems everyone else goes smaller.


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

boatshoe said:


> It's funny. I normally wear an 11, but wear an 11.5 in Topsiders. It seems everyone else goes smaller.


 I am truly a 10, however most shoe's 10.5 are more comfortable to me. On the Topsiders, size 10 worked perfectly. I tried on a few Sperry Billfishes, the 10 was too large and the 9.5 uncomfortable (both with ankle rubbing), at which point I abandoned the Billfishes since I could get a much better quality and fitting Sebago for about the same price.
Slightly snug should be the fit. I experimented with leaving the A/O's soaking in salt water overnight (twice) since I no longer have a boat or live on a canal. I can't really say that that decreased the break-in or did anything for giving them a distressed look or patina. You can use it as time to bond with your new A/O's, but don't expect magic.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I wear a 12 in all my shoes and a 12 in A/O's fits me perfect. They will stretch so I would go with what the others have said and go with a fit that is snug but not too snug.

KM


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Get the same size you are used to. I wear a size 9 in all my other shoes and the same in topsiders.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

If you get them wet they'll shrink some


----------



## Master-Classter (Jan 22, 2009)

I find they fit exactly true to size. So I get mine around there, otherwise I err on the side of a bit snugger. They do have that leather strap around the ankle though so you can always tighten them up a bit if they overstretch


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

forget about what they "will" do over time...get them so that they are "comfortable" right out of the box....and by "comfortable", I mean they arent uncomfortable...because they will not be truly comfortable until you wear them for a few weeks and get them wet and allow them to dry while you are still wearing them.

My advice, order a couple of pair in different sizes from zappos...wear each one around your house for a few hours (with clean feet on carpet and certainly not outside) and keep the pair that is the least uncomfortable. return the others.


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Always check your local Marshalls for $39.99 A/O's


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

dmbfrisb said:


> Always check your local Marshalls for $39.99 A/O's


I agree. Plenty here too for $39.99.


----------



## Galt (Oct 4, 2008)

The come wide sizes. Why not go for the 10 wide? I've always worn mine a bit loose, but I like all my shoes a bit "swimmy". 

I agree with the poster that wrote shoes should feel good out of the box. Don't count on things to change in size.


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

Width wasn't the issue for me, it was the length. In the 10 my big toe was bumping up against the front of the shoe, but the 10.5 was almost swimmingly huge.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

YoungClayB said:


> My advice, order a couple of pair in different sizes from zappos...wear each one around your house for a few hours (with clean feet on carpet and certainly not outside) and keep the pair that is the least uncomfortable. return the others.


An in-store fitting would be less costly in time and effort (and less costly to Zappos). 



dmbfrisb said:


> Always check your local Marshalls for $39.99 A/O's





gardel said:


> I agree. Plenty here too for $39.99.


I find as of late that A/O's are sparse at several local Marshall's stores. All I saw was plenty of Defenders, which is no A/O, but not bad.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I actually like mine a little loose, although the lacing allows you to buy the correct size and loosen (or tighten) the entire shoe as you see fit (to within about a half size). If I were you I'd get the 10 and then just tie them a little looser. If you get them too tight, they'll be uncomfortable and you might get blisters.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> An in-store fitting would be less costly in time and effort (and less costly to Zappos).


Unless you are a size 8.5AA like me....none of the retail stores stock the slim width topsiders


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Touche. 

If he's been through every size available via B&M stores without success, that would be the way to go.


----------

